# Coffee Table build



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am making a coffee table with a compass rose inlay.
Picked up the wood Monday and started today. I'm using African Mahogany, it looks a lot like Sapele, but was in a different pile so I guess there is a difference. Inlay will be Walnut and Maple.

#1 Pile of lumber on the floor
#2 Cut to size
#3 & 4 Glued up legs...can you ever have enough clamps???
#5 When your done for the day, you have a cigar.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm in, this should be really nice. Good job so far.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

+1 I'm in this as well. This is going to be very nice. Great choice of wood.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing what you have in store for this. Looking good so far.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

My parents asked me to build them a table. I'm going to have to watch this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice! I'm looking forward to seeing the progress!... and to a few cigars myself on vaca next week :smile:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Count me in. After some shop projects, a coffee table might be my next non shop project build. Nice job so far.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice job so far. I'm in.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I drilled the mortises, and dry fit everything

Cut the top to size and did the layout of the Compass Rose inside of an Ellipse.

It is easy to make an ellipse with a square and a stick with two pins. One to the short radius, the other to the long radius.

ready to cut the inlay pieces tomorrow.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, and a Cigar


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice progress. I'm excited to see the inlay work. 
I'm glued to this build.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Like the ellipse shape. Looking forward to seeing the inlay too.


----------



## Broken Bat (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking good. I'll be interested to see this one finished.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I cut the inlay pieces, routed the field, did some chisel work and pressed it in.

Then I started to sand with the belt sander. Did I mention not to buy cheap belts, if not, I will do that now, DON'T BUY CHEAP BELTS.

I had to stop work and go buy good belts. The old "cheap" ones kept braking, the adhesive strip that held them together let loose.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! That is truly some fine craftsmanship. 
Looks nice. After a finish on it it's going to look sweet. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Also, on another note, I did a test of the glue joint. From a cut off piece, I did blunt force trauma to the joint on the edge of the work bench.

The wood gave way before the glue joint.

I'm very happy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the inlay. That is going to be a sweet table!


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

sanded down with a coat of sand and seal


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! That looks great!!!

What happened to the oval?

:thumbup:


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Tom, I just used that to get the points of the rose.

I didn't want to take away the beauty of the African mahogany.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool beans!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks awesome! I love it!


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

That does look awesome. I may steal the idea for my coffee table. Fair warning.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That came out very nice. Is this for you? Or for sale? This table would look great for a nautical theme. Beautiful job.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks great

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## TGDesign (Oct 14, 2012)

That looks great. I am in the process of making a small coffee table (first project) so this thread really helps out. I did biscuit joints and glued my boards together and like you, did a test on a cut-off piece and the wood gave before the joint so I am happy so far.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, Someone please tell me that's enough, leave it alone before you mess it up!

It looked a little boring in the middle.

This is the first time I have worked with African Mahogany, and after the first coat of finish all I can say is WOW. The grain really pops.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ok now you can leave it alone. Nice added touch to the center. I agree with you, now it looks even better. Awesome job and the finish looks sweet.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Today's progress

finished the bottom frame.
reinforced the corners.
cut strips and glued them together, re cut them and made a boarder to go around the edge.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Looking awesome.

No cigar today?:laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man that looks sweet! Really like the border inlay.

:thumbsup:


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow this is looking great. I like the added center inlay.


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

This piece is turning out great. Looking at this thread is inspiring me to get in my garage and build something.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

That is very nice.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep, sometimes I even amaze myself.....lol

All sanded and a coat of finish.

2 or 3 more and I'm done.

I tell you that African Mahogany looks even better in person. I'll be using that again for another project for sure.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That sure is a show piece. Thumbs up 
Beautiful work Gary.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Only outstanding!


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Amazing end result. Couldn't make it any better than that.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

That is a beautiful table. What grit sandpaper did you go down to to bring out the grain that well?:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Baja, Down to 400.
It looks good in the garage, but out in the sun!!!


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks to all for the nice comments. I hope you all enjoyed this thread as much as I did looking at other build threads.
It's nice seeing things come together and how they are done.

And now.......A Cigar.......lol


----------



## texas1960 (Jan 6, 2012)

I now know who to call for inlays!! Very nice job.


----------

